# Crock Pot Chicken Parmesan



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I am not a fan of crock pot cooking but this was pretty good.

Crock Pot Chicken Parmesan 

2-4 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts
½ Cup Bread Crumbs
¼ Cup Parmesan Cheese
½ Tsp Italian Seasoning
¼ Tsp Black Pepper 
¼ Tsp Salt
1 Beaten Egg
Mozzarella Cheese
Marinara / Spaghetti Sauce

Put olive oil on bottom of crock pot. 
Beat eggs and mix bread crumbs with seasoning and Parmesan cheese.
Dip chicken in egg, then bread crumbs.
Layer chicken on bottom of crock pot.
Cover with Mozzarella cheese and cover with sauce.
Cook on low for 6-7 hours or high for 3-4 hours.
(frozen chicken will take longer)
Put over favorite pasta


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually love crock-pot cooking... mainly because it's so good to get home and it smells like dinner is ready! I'll try this one out, thanks Paymaster and keep um coming!


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

I broke my crock pot out the other day...will add this to the list...last crock pot meal I had was livin at my mommas


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

It's posts like this one that always cause me to quit my diet.


----------

